# IUI, PCOS - Any advice? Especially on meds



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Not sure where to ask this question, hopefully someone can guide me. 

I am in the process of having pcos diagnosed. I had an unsuccessful cycle in Dec and did not respond too well. I believe due to pretty low dose of Puregon.

I now want to do IUI instead of IVF as I found it too intense and didn't handle it too well! 

I have been told by my dr to expect a possible no response to the IUI Meds as they will be lower dose(around 75ui). 

She has suggested I could use Puregon, gonal or Menopur. For my IVF cycle I used Puregon. 

So I'm wondering what ladies have used successfully for IUI with possible PCOS and Insulin Resistance? 

Also if anyone knows the price difference between Puregon, gonal or Menopur? 

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you, 

Calm x


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Calm,

Sorry to hear you had a rough time with your last cycle. I have polycystic ovaries (not the syndrome) and am going through IUI at the moment which I'm finding tough enough but I imagine IVF is a totally different ball game.

I can't advise you on how much the drugs cost as I'm based in Ireland and have been lucky enough to have been referred to a private clinic as a public patient. It means I get two free go's at the IUI (once the treatment actually goes ahead) and just have to pay for the Puregon over the excess of the drug refund scheme here (approx €140 per cycle). I'm extremely lucky but I get the impression they took pity on me because they said I am such a complicated case. So it's a mixed bag of luckiness!

When you say you didn't respond too well the last time, do you mean that your follicles didn't really grow much at all, or that a lot grew but didn't get big enough? My issue is that I'm very short so they have me on a low dose of Puregon (50 ui) but when they up my dose to try and move my follicles on a bit, my ovaries tend to go into overdrive and I overstimulate so can't proceed with the IUI treatment. I don't get periods so they are able to extend my cycle to three weeks to give the ovaries time to grow on the low dose. I'm on my third cycle at the moment and the clinic seems to be getting closer to getting my dose right (I hope!). 

I know I haven't had success with IUI which is really the information you are looking for, so the only advice I can give you would be to give it a go and see if your clinic could tweak your dose to get it working for you. It might take a few cycles but I promise you that you do toughen up as you go. It might be worth your while to give the clinic a ring and ask them if they have had any success giving treatment to other people with your symptoms and what they think your chances would be.

Best of luck with everything.

Annie


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Annie,

Thank you very much for your reply. 

For my ivf cycle I was put on low dose of Puregon as they suspected PCOS so for me to over-respond which I didn't. It has since turned out that I have some symptoms but not all, all of the time if that makes sense. So I am not sure if it is PCO or PCOS. Still not figured out the difference!?

My clinic would probably like me to do another IVF cycle. As it's all private and no funding, at the end of the day I have to decide. Inside I feel everything is working so I hope IUI will work even if it takes a few goes.

I feel alot more relaxed thinking about IUI then I did with IVF, I have no idea why. However I think IUI may be a cheaper way for my clinic to learn how I respond to drugs too. 

What meds are you using now? Just Puregon? Have you tried Clomid? 

I think if I were to over-stim I'd have it converted to an IVF but the clinic is warning me of the opposite happening of no response! 

Very good luck with your cycle. Hope it is you lucky one.

Calm x


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Calm,

I'm no expert by any means, but it sounds to me that it would be worth your while to try a few cycles of IUI first. I'm not quite sure why the clinic would expect your ovaries not to respond at all. Maybe I am totally naive (which wouldn't surprise me!) but they can do an awful lot of fiddling around with doses and giving you regular scans to test out how your ovaries are responding. IUI is a lot less expensive than IVF and a lot less emotionally expensive too judging by what I've heard and watched a couple of buddies go through. 

I was told initially that they would put me on Clomid but when it came time to start treatment, I had a few more tests done and they felt Clomid wouldn't be enough to kick start my ovaries so was put on Puregon instead. I've had no issues side effects with Puregon at all, it's just taken a few goes for the clinic to get my dose right. I've had two previous cycles of IUI where my own hormones didn't seem to be active at all but on this cycle, something's going on in there and my follicles have moved on a bit faster this time so obviously something's working this time around. 

I'm not 100% sure what the difference is between PCO and PCOS either so can't guide you in that respect. It does makes sense when you say you have some symptoms but not all of the time. I think I may be a bit like that aswell! I've had two cancelled cycles of IUI due to over stimulation but just found out this morning that we can go ahead this time around and we're going into the clinic tomorrow morning for the IUI. Really nervous and excited and just so happy we finally got to this stage!

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do   

x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Annie-

Gosh big congratulations just to have gotten to this stage especially after 2 attempted cycles.

I think because i didn't respond to my ivf cycle, the dr just wanted to warn me. I am having tx in Czech so will be arranging flights and accommodation.   It works out abit more expensive then having it done in UK but I like the clinic. They have listened to what I want in most cases and answered all of my questions(and there have been a few!) really well.

I am mid-cycle now and probably start cycle at the start of April. Really excited, just hoping it all works out. 

Do let me know how it goes tomorrow.  

Lots of positive vibes for you.       

Calm x


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks a mil Calm. All went well this morning so on the 2ww wait now. It's the first time I've typed that and feels so surreal!! 

It's great that you like your clinic and feel like you can ask them anything. It makes such a difference! Wishing you loads of luck and looking forward to seeing how you get on.

x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Annie-

Brill news. How you feeling. 

It's not easy but as much relaxation as possible. Look forward to good news soon.  

Calm x


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Calm,

Unfortunately I'm experiencing a lot of cramps today so I think my period is on it's way. I only had treatment on Monday so from the few bits I've read, I think it's too early to be implantation pains.

I suppose there is still a chance so I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best!

Will let you know,

A.
x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Annie,

How you doing? I am getting excited and nervous. 

Hope your ok, 2ww is not easy!

Calm x


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Calm,

Great to hear from you! Are you starting treatment next week or the week after? Did you decide on IUI or IVF in the end? It is a real mixed bag of excitement and nervousness isn't it?!! 

I'm doing really well since the last time I posted! I was convinced I was getting my period last week but I'm 8 dpiui now and it still hasn't turned up (I have no af because of my pco's but normally get a light bleed 4/5 days after I stop taking injections).

This may sound nuts but I really feel like I'm pregnant! I've never been pregnant before but my list of symptoms keeps growing every day, cramping, bloated, flushed cheeks, nausea, dizziness, heartburn etc. Plus a dirty big cold sore turned up on my lip today! I'm not taking any pessaries which apparently can cause all these symptoms so I feel really hopeful at the moment that I will get my BFP when I test on Monday. I just hope I'm not setting myself up for a fall. The 2ww can definitely drive you  .

Best of luck for the lead up to your treatment and looking forward to seeing how you get on.

A.
x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Annie- we are going for IUI next month. The dr has warned me that I may not respond to drugs so we'll have to see what happens. 

Part of me needs to try IUI just see how my body is doing!

How are your symptoms?  Hoping for a BFP. I think you test in a few days? Any early testing? 

Good luck, hope your having a relaxing easter. 

Calm x


----------

